# Savage Mod 93, .22



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking of getting my 10 yr old a plinking rifle. It would be his first.

I'm looking at a Savage, model 93. It's a bolt action with the heavy barrel, Accu-trigger and a 7 round magazine. It also comes with a 3x9 Burton Scope.

It's on sale at Dicks for $250.

I'm open to opinions.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How big of frame is he? My 10year old has trouble holding up a longer / heavier gun. 


-DallanC


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Model 93's are magnums, aren't they? Are you sure you want one of those for your sons plinker? Mark II are regular .22LR bolt actions.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, keep them coming as the sale ends on Sunday.

He is a prety long 10 yr old. I had the girl at Dick's gun counter hold it for me to see how it may fit. It felt small for me, smaller than my 10/22 Ruger with a standard wood stock. I was not able to measure the stock length but when the girl held it up it looked like it fit her pretty well and she was not much bigger than my son.
Most of his shooting the first year will also be at ranges or with some kind of bench to sit at. Until I'm sure he can handle the weapon safely.
The one I looked at Dicks said .22 Long Rifle on the barrel. It for sure was not a .22 magnum.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Briar Patch,
Just got off the Savage website, you are correct, on the Model 93. Dicks must have the add wrong as the rifle I looked at was for sure a .22 LR. The add was in last weeks Sunday paper.
Looks like the one I looked at was a FVT, it had the synthetic stock.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My brother got his 12-year old the semiatuto marlin with clip that Cabela's regularly has on sale for about $100, what a piece of crap and waste of money! His son is quite discouraged with the whole thing since it so so worthless, brass stuck in the chamber on every other shot. Getting something cheap is just like throwing your money away, I have heard of similar issues with the Mossberg Plinkster. Wait a little longer for something decent like a 10/22 to be on sale. I would avoid the bull barrels as they are to heavy to aim well and may make him discouraged that way also if he can't shoot it well.
Boy scout model
Compact model with 16" barrel


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

My 2 cents is for the 10/22 carbine. best 22 ever built!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, he's not getting an automatic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At the 11-year old Scout camp in Millcreek Canyon, Camp Tracy, I believe these are the 22s that they use there http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... &item_num=\
They work great, they put thousands of rounds through them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great gun, BUT...don't buy the magnum and don't buy the heavy bbl. By your own definition it is a plinker....a heavy barrel .22 mag is not a plinker. Boys need and like to shoot for fun...this will be a great hunting rifle but NOT a plinker!


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Cabelas has a bolt action .22 Savage w/ a Simmons 4x32 Scope on their door busters for black friday for 199.99


----------

